# Carpets with Cory?



## Sacha (14 Jan 2014)

I have some Staurogyne Repens due to arrive today. 

Ultimately, I would love to make it a big carpet. 

The thing is, cory are sand- sifters. If I cover up the sand, the cory won't be as happy, will they?


----------



## Wallace (14 Jan 2014)

I've had to move my Cory's into one of my other tanks 'cos the little buggers kept lifting my Stauro!

They'll be fine though, they will still be able to snuffle around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (14 Jan 2014)

Damn, planting this stuff is going to be fun...


----------



## Wallace (14 Jan 2014)

For me the initial planting was easy. It was the continual re-planting the peed me off in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry (14 Jan 2014)

Just leave a little space at the front of the tank for them. Carpets with a small patch of bare substrate in front of them look nice, in my opinion.


----------



## Rob P (14 Jan 2014)

Good luck! Although when I had some stauro in my tank it was one of the better Cory resistant plants! Eleo mini, Marsilea etc was uprooted faster than I could replant (and ultimately had to go). They pull at my ranalisma a fair bit, but i've put this on the gravelled area of my tank now and that helps a lot


----------



## Claire (14 Jan 2014)

My stauro can withstand a 6" snowball pleco rooting about in it with only the occasional plantlet uprooted. I find it tend to root fine after a while. I struggle with him digging up many plantlets like young blyxa before it is rooted and freshly planted marsilea before it roots properly.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (14 Jan 2014)

Marsilea Crenatum has worked amazingly for me with corys. Easy grower and looks great too


----------



## kirk (14 Jan 2014)

I was sold some pigmy corys. Not sure if that's the correct name?  they are tiny and don't disturb anything. Also we have pepperd ones in a tank with light weight cat litter and plants seem ok..  I love corys they remind me Of a golden Labrador they clean anything up


----------



## Kyle Lambert (14 Jan 2014)

I have a group of 5 pandas in my tank. I did contemplate pygmy corys but i was told they were a mid column shoaling fish more than a bottom dweller.


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Jan 2014)

I gave my dwarfe corys away cos they kept digging the carpet up and their about to be rehomed again cos they dug my mates micro sword up.


----------



## kirk (14 Jan 2014)

Kyle Lambert said:


> I have a group of 5 pandas in my tank. I did contemplate pygmy corys but i was told they were a mid column shoaling fish more than a bottom dweller.


Your right I have noticed that.


----------



## Ben C (17 Jan 2014)

Stauro puts out really long, deep roots in a couple of weeks or so. I'd imagine it to be ok. New plantlets will need replanting until they take hold, but it really shouldn't take long.


----------



## darren636 (17 Jan 2014)

Kyle Lambert said:


> I have a group of 5 pandas in my tank. I did contemplate pygmy corys but i was told they were a mid column shoaling fish more than a bottom dweller.


 pygmys feed on the bottom, mine spend most of their time rummaging in sand


----------



## Yo-han (17 Jan 2014)

Staurogyne makes such a large roots, I've 10 adult cories and a few kuhliis, no problem. Just plant them a little deeper to start with


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Jan 2014)

IME they ain't actually that bothered. Sometimes perhaps we get a little too precious. Mine were fine rooting around amongst a carpet of mini hair grass, which incidentaly they didn't up root..


----------

